# Hunters safety. Field day tomorrow.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

My son has his field day tomorrow. I'm freaking nervous. :lol: We've shot close to 800 rounds of .22 shells in the last 2 weeks and studied like crazy. I'm going to the field day with him tomorrow. Have any of your kids not passed the tests before, or heard of anyone who has failed? Are they lenient with the shooting or sticklers?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

No worries there, Fixed. At the end of the day, having shot that much, you'll be doing high fives with your kid, I guarantee. And good on ya for taking the course seriously.

The point of the shooting test is to impress upon kids the importance of weapon proficiency. There's been a few who have failed, but with just a little instruction, they always pass on the 2nd go-around. In other words, it isn't really a test - it's just more instruction.

Now you need to take a bowhunter ed course with your son, eh?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> No worries there, Fixed. At the end of the day, having shot that much, you'll be doing high fives with your kid, I guarantee. And good on ya for taking the course seriously.
> 
> The point of the shooting test is to impress upon kids the importance of weapon proficiency. There's been a few who have failed, but with just a little instruction, they always pass on the 2nd go-around. In other words, it isn't really a test - it's just more instruction.
> 
> *Now you need to take a bowhunter ed course with your son, eh?*


He's only 10 years old. But he's a much better shot with the bow than the rifle. We don't use rifles much, and at elk camp during the archery hunt that's all that kid does is shoot. He was nailing groups in a "paper plate group" almost every arrow at 30 yards. When he's old enough we'll be doing the archery course. We have a big duck hunt planned next weekend, so we are kind of counting on him passing the test. :? My and my hunting buddy are getting totally excited about small game again now that we can introduce the boy into it. We bought a duck boat and everything.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Good on ya fixed. Like Finn said, no need to worry at this point, he should be fine. You'll have a life long hunting partner if you keep on the road you are taking now.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jr. did fantastic. Easily passed the shooting, and got a 96% on the written part of the test. I didn't realize they get a small game license when they take the class too! Bonus!!!! 8)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That's awesome! They never gave us a small game permit when we completed the course! I also remember that some kids failed the shooting test and got their blue card anyway. 

Congrats to Jr. It's great that he did well on both parts.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

My younger brother took hunters safety a few years back and thats when they started giving the small game permits. He missed the required number in a group on the shooting test by 1, and the teacher gave it to him anyways, saying he would've done better if the .22 was smaller for him. I think they can be somewhat leniant on it. I took that class with my mom and she got the highest score in the class! Way better then I did. I was one embarrased 10 year old..


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to you and the Jr. Very cool. Now take him out to the "secret spot". 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds like quite a kid to overcome the odds of his genetics! :mrgreen: Totally kidding! You must be proud!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

We are going to my secret duck spot this weekend. I haven't been there in about 6 years. Hopefully next Tuesday I have pictures of him with his first Duck!!


----------

